# Who else is on the Phoenix Leader?



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

JT 545i SD said:


> excellent. Cant get here quick enough.
> 
> which thread are you referring to? Havent been able to find any info.
> 
> Hoping for delivery on saturday 6/14!!!


"I will track yur vessel for you......would you do the same"


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

My M3 is on the Phoenix Leader - not an ED car. I tracked it thru the english channel and then lost track. at that time it was ahead of Boheme. it goes stright from Bremer to PH. by calculation and comparision with other ships it should reach the canal by the 29th or 30th . I think its a bit ahead of schedule. I am hoping to catch it on the web cam.

one of us should be able to spot it and post some ascreen shots in the canal. here is the link.

http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html?cam=Gatun

also here is the info as it left the eng channel:

Name: PHOENIX LEADER 
Callsign: H9NY 
MMSI: 354899000 
IMO: 9283875 
Status: Underway 
Dest: CRISTOBAL 
ETA: Jun01 03:00 
Type: Cargo 
Speed/Dir: 21.2 kts / 240.5 
Size: 0m x 0m x 8.9m 
Received: 2008-05-21 16:15:03UTC


----------



## JT 550i SD (Apr 25, 2005)

absolutley, please do you are doing a fabulous job!


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

here is more info from Boyd. enter the canal on the 31st. leave on the 3rd am. 

M/V Phoenix Leader
2000/31/May
Not booked
# 7
AM3rd


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is an update from Boyd:

M/V Phoenix Leader
1800/31/May
Not booked
# 5
AM2nd


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

HemetKid said:


> Here is an update from Boyd:
> 
> M/V Phoenix Leader
> 1800/31/May
> ...


awesome - but what worries me is "not booked".


----------



## JT 550i SD (Apr 25, 2005)

OK guys, who is Boyd? CIA Operative .....?


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

JT 545i SD said:


> OK guys, who is Boyd? CIA Operative .....?


boydsteamships.com or something like that.


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

Have we entered the canal yet?


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

The Phoenix Leader was scheduled to transit the canal this morning. Did anyone see or track her?


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

sorry - I was at Willow springs raceway. didnt get a change to check the web cam - she should be out by morning.


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

When we took a cruise to the canal we were told that most ships were out of the canal within 8-12 hours. I suspect that the Phoenix Leader is 100 miles NW of the canal by now.


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

M/V Phoenix Leader
1600/31/May
AM/1/Jun
# 5
AM1st


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

The Phoenix Leader is now scheduled to stop in San Diego on Jun 8 from 7 AM to 6 PM and be in Port Hueneme on Jun 10. According to the original schedule, she will probably stop in Long Beach on Jun 9. All of these seem a bit late considering she passed through the Panama Canal on Jun 1. (But who is anxious?)


----------



## crvlvr (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I suspect the captain is going slow to save fuel...:banghead:


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

Close but yet so far :wahwah: It is going to pass, literally, by DH's work!


----------



## JT 550i SD (Apr 25, 2005)

cool. 

My office looks out at san diego bay, and I would be able to see her...if on a week day.

Getting close gang!!!


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmmm I just checked the PH vessel schedule again and it hasn't been updated since 5/29. I'm curious about that number under the ship's name and in front of the BMW.

It has "891/bmw/4 hh/ceres..."

I wonder if that means there are 891 bimmers on board.

If that means the number of cars, I sure hope the P. Leader beats the Boheme into port as the Boheme has 1400+ cars on board. There could be a major back-up through customs in that case.


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

I could be wrong but I thought that cars cleared customs while still at sea.


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

col4bin said:


> I could be wrong but I thought that cars cleared customs while still at sea.


I understand that that is true for "unsold" cars, but ED cars get a more thorough going over. Then there is the VPC that the cars must go through to repair any apparent damage before they are turned over to the trucking company for transport to the dealer. With this number of cars showing up on the same day there could be a throughput problem.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

sayemthree said:


> got mine last night!!!! awesome - pics here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3327202#post3327202


Nice why are you posting here instead of out driving? :dunno:


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

*ED cars to VPC?*

I see that a lot of pre-sold cars that arrived on the Phoenix Leader are getting to their very fortunate owners (lucky dogs!), but have any ED cars made it out of customs and into the VPC yet?:dunno:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

HemetKid said:


> I see that a lot of pre-sold cars that arrived on the Phoenix Leader are getting to their very fortunate owners (lucky dogs!), but have any ED cars made it out of customs and into the VPC yet?:dunno:


That's the million dollar question for us EDers.

I gotta think so because my last ED, the car arrived at port on like a Tuesday and I got a call from my CA exactly a week later that the car arrived at the dealership. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Calif65GM said:


> That's the million dollar question for us EDers.
> 
> I gotta think so because my last ED, the car arrived at port on like a Tuesday and I got a call from my CA exactly a week later that the car arrived at the dealership. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


Your post makes me very hopeful! Crossing my fingers that i'll get a call from my CA tomorrow...


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

*ED Cars Are Moving*

According to the ED department, my car was released from customs this morning and is at the VPC. Its out of the black hole! I think we can begin to see ED cars coming out of the VPC and going home. Yaahooooo!:thumbup:


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

HemetKid said:


> According to the ED department, my car was released from customs this morning and is at the VPC. Its out of the black hole! I think we can begin to see ED cars coming out of the VPC and going home. Yaahooooo!:thumbup:


That's great HemetKid! This is probably a stupid question (and I'm at work right now, so it's a bit difficult for me to look it up), but what ED # did you call for a status? my CA is off every Monday-Tuesday, so even if my car is almost ready I doubt i'll hear anything until Wednesday.


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

smehta82 said:


> That's great HemetKid! This is probably a stupid question (and I'm at work right now, so it's a bit difficult for me to look it up), but what ED # did you call for a status? my CA is off every Monday-Tuesday, so even if my car is almost ready I doubt i'll hear anything until Wednesday.


Try 800-932-0831


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

HemetKid said:


> Try 800-932-0831


Thanks, I guess i'll have to wait until tomorrow since it closes at 4:30PM Eastern.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

HemetKid said:


> According to the ED department, my car was released from customs this morning and is at the VPC. Its out of the black hole! I think we can begin to see ED cars coming out of the VPC and going home. Yaahooooo!:thumbup:


Excellent news, thanks for the update. :thumbup:

I might see my car early next week then.


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Calif65GM said:


> Excellent news, thanks for the update. :thumbup:
> 
> I might see my car early next week then.


Why early next week? Does it take that long at the VPC? I would expect that you'll see it in a couple of days if ED cars are already being released from customs...


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

smehta82 said:


> Why early next week? Does it take that long at the VPC? I would expect that you'll see it in a couple of days if ED cars are already being released from customs...


I'm in N. CA, so it takes another day to get trucked to the dealer then it has to be prepped for pick-up.

You're in S. CA, so I think you should get it no later then this weekend.


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

It looks like my car is at the VPC! How long do cars typically stay here until they are transferred to the dealer and ready to go? I'm keeping my fingers crossed...:thumbup:


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

smehta82 said:


> It looks like my car is at the VPC! How long do cars typically stay here until they are transferred to the dealer and ready to go? I'm keeping my fingers crossed...:thumbup:


I understand that it depends upon the amount of work that is required to fix transport dings and/or update the software. I just hope that our cars get processed before the next ship arrives.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

HemetKid said:


> I understand that it depends upon the amount of work that is required to fix transport dings and/or update the software. I just hope that our cars get processed before the next ship arrives.


Yep, need to check the PH schedule one more time to be sure there's nothing else coming in.- I just checked there's a ship due in tomorrow and Friday with bimmers loaded on them. Plus there was the Boheme that arrived right after the P. Leader.

The OC has me at the VPC now too.

smehta82: If no damages then probably 2-3 days at most.


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Calif65GM said:


> Yep, need to check the PH schedule one more time to be sure there's nothing else coming in.- I just checked there's a ship due in tomorrow and Friday with bimmers loaded on them. Plus there was the Boheme that arrived right after the P. Leader.
> 
> The OC has me at the VPC now too.
> 
> smehta82: If no damages then probably 2-3 days at most.


Thanks Calif. Where is the VPC? I'm guessing this is not at our individual dealer?


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

smehta82 said:


> Thanks Calif. Where is the VPC? I'm guessing this is not at our individual dealer?


The VPC is right near the port in Oxnard. It's like less than 2-miles away from the port.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

*Anyone get the Call?*

So did any S. CA EDers get the Call today?

:dunno:


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

No, but i'm impatient and felt the need to harass my CA. He said my car just finished processing at the VPC and there was no damage. He also said a PO had not yet been issued for my car (for transport to the CA). His anticipated date of pickup was Friday, but I think he's trying to keep my expectations low. Why would it take 3 days to truck from Oxnard to Torrance? Unless they are waiting for more cars to be ready before trucking it..


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

smehta82 said:


> No, but i'm impatient and felt the need to harass my CA. He said my car just finished processing at the VPC and there was no damage. He also said a PO had not yet been issued for my car (for transport to the CA). His anticipated date of pickup was Friday, but I think he's trying to keep my expectations low. Why would it take 3 days to truck from Oxnard to Torrance? Unless they are waiting for more cars to be ready before trucking it..


Friday sounds about right as they have to get a load for the truck (although easier for S. CA since they can hit multiple dealerships on a single run) and then the dealer has to prep it for delivery.


----------



## JT 550i SD (Apr 25, 2005)

*Here she is *

Heres a link to pics of my Deep Sea Blue 550i.

Cant believe you all are still waiting.

Enjoy!!

http://forums.e60.net/index.php?showtopic=56621


----------

